# Best Way to Combine Powders



## meterman5 (Jan 16, 2015)

When combining raw orals with a filler to cap what is everyone using ? I have seen the mortar and pestle but combining 20g of dbol, drol, or var by hand with those is a pain in the ass. I was taught to do geometric dilution by simply putting using a gallon size bag and shake, rotate, and mash with a rolling pin. Just looking at what others are doing.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 16, 2015)

Ah shit bro..
Sift all through a piece of fine mesh stainless steel screen into a bowl. Take any chunks on screen and smash.rescreen and then the ziplock shake .:food-smiley-002:


----------



## meterman5 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ha ha sometimes the simplest is the best. Depending on how much your doing that shit gets old. Funny though when going tp the supermarket getting the Costco size box of baking soda.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

You know those grease spatter screens for frying pans ? Yeah now u fukn get it.  Baking soda u cheap fuk ,use taurine or some magnesium or msm powder.  Dollar store meterman at work ..shessh..


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 6, 2015)

I know this is an old post but I feel compelled to tell people they should not use baking soda as filler for orals.
Baking soda is SODIUM and will raise your blood pressure to dangerously high levels if you're not careful.
I use Vitamin B5 powder and UDCA powder and sometime olive leaf extract when compounding dbol or drol.
The B5 helps prevent acne and the UDCA and OLE are great for preventing liver damage. If you're taking orals you need to take the liver supplements anyway.


----------

